
First Google Titan Security Key Unboxing - DavidCanHelp
https://medium.com/@david.liedle/the-first-google-titan-security-key-unboxing-e53896bc773f
======
DavidCanHelp
I've taken the photos and video; uploading to that page as I assemble them
from my digital camera now! Let me know if you have questions or want to see
another view not shown.

------
phillipseamore
There have been plenty of hands on reviews and product/box images since
September

~~~
DavidCanHelp
These were pre-release review units, no?

~~~
phillipseamore
Not to my knowledge. Titan had been released to GCE customers before hitting
the Google Store. It's also just rebranded Feitian keys, which have been out
for some time.

------
DavidCanHelp
Added several photos. Working on some video now, too! :)

------
moocowtruck
secured as well as google+ ?

~~~
DavidCanHelp
Well, if the same team was involved in its design it is likely to forget that
I'm a person...

